# My Babies(the zoo)



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey all,
So ive seen alot of people posting there little critters lately, so i thought id share mine with you too.
So i have two australian shepherds, two ragdolls, two ferrets, a sheep four turtles five snakeys two geckos and a pygmy bearded dragon. 
Hope you guys enjoy the pics.
Ps And for anyone thinking of it, save the cruel cat talk, we hear about it enough.
First and second pic is Jersey my aussie shep, 3rd and fourth is Barkley my second aussie shep and fith is dolly one of my ragdolls


----------



## itbites (Aug 1, 2008)

*Awww their all adorable!...*


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 1, 2008)

We adopted a Aust. Shep from RSPCA and had to take her back the next day as she was over protective of me!!! In one day she became that close to me she followed me all through the house, when I walked she would do circles around me, that was all good until we sat down and I had my son (who was 1.5years) on my knee and my other dog was on one side and my old dog come for a pat and the Aust. Shep growled at her... Makes me sad everytime I see one now as she was sooo beautiful!!! 

Sorry to make that a sad point but you have a lovely clan there!!!!
I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

*More babies*

Can anyone tell me how i post words with the photo? ive seen other people doing it i cant see where to do it.first is dolly when she was a kitten 2nd and third is zena my younger ragdoll. there absolute characters, they sleep most of the day like the ferrets lol so lazy.next is maple my ferry


----------



## No-two (Aug 1, 2008)

Naww I love your ragdolls


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

my girl, jersey is very much like that. inface from the day i got her she was very shy, she bonded with me and got so much trust in me she hated males, still does, growls at them, does circles round them, as you know there working dogs she didnt like the farrier coz hes male so nipped him on the ankle in the paddock lol. absolutely stunning dogs. barkleys abit dosile hes a typical boy, but jj is almost human. if were playing and i get hurt i go ouch, she sits up, wacks her paw and were i rub, she susses it out and cleans it just looking at me. im sure she feels my pain sometimes. im glad you can relate. its sad that not many ppl no of them


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 1, 2008)

My girl looked just like your Barkley...
I was crying the whole way back to RSPCA and cleaned myself up and walked in and then I was standing in line and I broke down... But I did suggest that she would be a good only dog and that she would suit a one person owner as she was VERY protective of me!!!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry theres so many lol ..matilda is the next ferry followed by penny the lamb, a pet by the way, not meat.(rescued on pennant hills rd motorway!)who was brought up with our dogs. untill she ate all the friut trees lol woops!!then she had to go in the paddock with the horses and goats but still comes out to run with the dogs.
then its the reptiles, i just started on bearded dragons and geckos, and purchased them a few months back off dolittle. i think shes lovely. shes so coote!! definatly different to snakes. Had trouble findinga name for a beardy but thought to stick to pancake i think(coz shes always pancaked under the heat light lol)
so thats her name next is my stimmy who was called popeye but turned out female so its now popit then zorro the blonde mac, i dont have very good pics of the girl shes the hardest for photos


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

jeeze im suprised you could find an aussie shep and the rspca. i couldnt imagine my two there, they need so much run they have an acre and a half year but we were on 5 acres, so downsizing for them was even hard. if i seen one at the rspca id take it straight away. some of them like you said are sooo protective. so she was a merle colour awww you poor thing i feel for you darl, that would of been so hard having to take her back. do you know if she got rehomed?i bet she probably did they day she went back lol. theres so dofferent arent they


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww! I love the sheep!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

hehe thanks you have a shingle!i cant find breeders anywhere


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

these are my fave out of my reptiles. my bredlis, stella and neville, first is stella(still young) she takes incredible pics and neville my almost three year old bredli who was the first snake i started with, he was my beginer boy that made me addicted!!mwahahaha. i havnt been able to get pics of the geckos yet as there always out at night but will soon hopefully. so thanks for looking hope you enjoyed


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm positive she would've been rehomed real quick!!! 
I dunno about anywhere else but with RSPCA in Canberra before you can adopt a pet they put your name down and then do a phone interview and then if you get past that (and you on top of the list for the animal) someone comes to your house and inspects your backyard... It was 2+ years ago but I think this is a FANTASTIC idea, I dunno what other RSPCA does that... When we were in Darwin 4 years ago and my parents got a dog all they did was went in there picked it out and then waited for the vet check...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

thats what the rspca does here. i took my gma to get a companion dog and she found one went to the desk, they wanted to ring the owner of the house to make sure its aloud and also said they will do a drop in visit in a few weeks, never did though. but thats it. i belive if animals have had it so hard, they should be almost like police with new homes. who knows were the animals could end up. i like the idea of the canberras rules!heaps better


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice family you have there!...love the ferret!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Aug 1, 2008)

Great little collection


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

thankyou dragon_lady the first ferret is very naughty!she is a crimnal!steals everything and i mean everything. bras n all!(clean ones lol)i lifted up my leather lounge the other day only to find they stole the dogs toys, the cats biscuits, about 8 bottle lids, a sock and a full packet of chips!(she obviously got cranky and left it coz she couldnt open it)


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks SG glad you liked


----------



## Emzie (Aug 1, 2008)

rag dolls are my fav type of cat there so cute, i also love the ferrets


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww your kitties are adorable!
I've wanted a ragdoll ever since I met one at a caravan park on the beach.

This couple brought their cat to stay with them in a tent one year, but I can't remember her name.
She wasn't on a lead or locked inside, but she never went further than a metre away from the tent, and the only thing she chased was the sun to bake herself in.
She used to lie on her back in the sun all day and meow at people walking past so they would come and pat her.
the noisy minors started swooping her, and must have realised she has lovely soft belly fur, so they started nicking it on the way past!
Back and forth over and over again, pulling out little tufts of fur from her tummy to line their nests with! And you know what? She didn't even move, she just watched them while she was spread out like a star-fish, happy as. Like her whole purpose in life was to produce fluff for bird nests.


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

Those cats are soo cute! 

I have always wanted a British Shorthair as I like rag dolls and Persians but never have the time to brush them. Notably yours are very well groomed ^_^







Cats are quite smart but easily distracted takes alot of patience but i can get both my girls to play fetch with a fake mouse. Have you taught your cats any tricks ?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

hehe oddball..thats a funny story. my ragys are like that too!they are always inside, not that i make them coz If i new they were outside all the time and stalking birds and wildlife i would lock them in but these babys choose to stay inside, its that much of a struggle to even go to the toilet that they go right out the bedroom door in the pool area where theres a tiny garden bed which is/was my herb garden, they decided thats there spot. i came out one day and they completely covered my chives! with poo! lol. bless em. They truely have a gentle soul when we were living with my partners family, they had a pet cockateil that used to get on the kitchen bench and boss the cats around. as soon as the cats entered the kitchen the bird would squark,put its wings up and launch at the cats! the cats always ran for cover lol(maybe thats why they dont go outside)


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww your dolls sound so gorgeous! 
both of my cats (both had to stay with my mum when I moved out, they don't understand things like roads and bad people) are afraid of birds, we traumatised them a bit when they were kittens by leaving them in the backyard for 5 mins with a flock of noisy minors, and the lesson stuck. One of them still tries and stalks birds, like when we are feeding the lorikeets on the ground, but when she gets close enough to realise what it is, she has no idea what to do, and as soon as it fluffs up at her or squawks, she totally freaks out and runs as fast as she can in the opposite direction.

I don't think that some people realise that not all cats are killing machines, and that feral cats are not the same as domestic cats with responsible owners. 
Both my fluffy babies go outside at night (because complications with desexing means one of them wets herself when she sleeps) but we have trained them not to catch birds or lizards, ONLY mice, locusts, and the occasional radioactive cockroach. Cats are easy to train if you put the effort in, and are very intelligent. Mocha knows the difference between what she is not allowed to catch and what is her job to catch.

LOL your poor chives!


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 1, 2008)

thats dragon lady.... no _ lol, your welcome!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

drazzy, i grew up with persians all my life, there the hardest cat i know to maintain. i was going to get a scottish fold till i seen these babys and will never change i dont think(unless i go to the rspca next time)mine are groomed yes but no matter how muchgrooming you do, they will always come back to show you another knot they got 5 minutes later!constant brushing is te secret, but like i said. not even a grooming freak could maintain knots all the time. but yes they are looked after very well!dolly the fluffball is that hairy that when she cleans her maine she chokes on it!!so i have to trim her maine back lol or she has attacks with it in her mouth. i have taught my cats a few things.. well they have a "catnip garden" they go to when they feel in the mood and makes them high as a kite!they have little catnip pillows allover the house. zena (with the masked face) loves the bathroom heater. she hears it click and comes running!absolute hog!dolly can catch balls and catnip pillows in the air, and tap it back your way.. but thats about it.. there best trick is sleeping lol.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh its sad that so many (mostly males, no offence) humans hate cats. theres a huge difference between domestic and wild. i agree with wild cats, but as far as it goes with a responsible owner and a well trained cat theres nothing you can put us down for..that will never be realised though sadly
dolly was attcked by a rottwieler at 5 months old, nearly took her life, went through surgery and all. her back is still very touchy and she hates all dogs but our own two. i find dogs are more of the problem than cats


----------



## CassM (Aug 1, 2008)

Shnakey, you're ragdolls are sooo beautiful!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks cassm.they get told that alot which is why there always flaunting it for the camera. especially dolly lol little tart


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi shnakey, ragdolls r the best cats and yours r gorgeous. i also have 2 ragdolls and there the best things to hug there so cuddly  do u let yours outside or r they house cats?
thanks, frankii


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 1, 2008)

thats gotta cost alot to maintain..


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

shnakey said:


> dolly the fluffball is that hairy that when she cleans her maine she chokes on it!!



LOL poor cat. 

Giving your cats some pumpkin in their wet food helps with furballs. 

One year our persian Leah snuck out on a nice summer day and rolled around in burrs, the family had to give her a shave the next day, looked like a grumpy poodle; but I guess she was alot cooler 



shnakey said:


> yeh its sad that so many (mostly males, no offence) humans hate cats. theres a huge difference between domestic and wild. i agree with wild cats, but as far as it goes with a responsible owner and a well trained cat theres nothing you can put us down for..that will never be realised though sadly



I am a male and love cats. Guess I go against the Stereotype, but so do my cats haha!

People say cats are a menace, but you can train out their "killer" instinct depending on their breed and personality, but that doesn't necessarily mean you can just let a cat outside without a bell on their collar and unmonitored.

When I use to breed snake food my cat Mimic use to lick the mice when she was on heat. (no idea why) Notably she didn't get along with the rats very well tho, as they bite her.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

mine do get the chance to go outside during the day whenever they like, although they choose not to. they sleep all day. unless they gotta go loo.. on my herb garden! still not over that.
they are the best cats. zena sleeps with me under the blankets everynight shes soooo cuddly. yeh but thats part of having pets, cant afford them, dont get them.
pet shops are usually constant.. like every 3 days.. somtimes the bills $40 and other times its $300.. a couple of times ive nearly passed out. once was $700.. thats the biggest bill ive had to pay for.. thats not talking vet bills.. lucky my partner loves me she knows id be like a possessed child without my babys


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 1, 2008)

pumpkin, i have heard somthing like that! thanks i will try.. butternut ok?i got hlf a butternut in the fridge i might chop a little bit up tonight.. i never hear or see her choke on furballs, just wen she cleans her maine and stretches her head up the hair is so long that no matter how high she stratches her neck up she always gets hair caught.lol..same with her bot..(not that u prob want to know lol)but we have to trim her nickers around her bum coz she gets nuggets stuck in there lol. poor dolly shes the hairiest cat ive ever had, love her to bits. have to vacuum everyday coz all our animals have long hair lol (my fault though i love long hair animals)


----------

